# XD45 owners can I get your input...?



## Rustycompass

Going to the Gunshow tomorrow and I've got an XD45 on the top of my list. Just lookin' for any helpful info. 
I was wondering...
A. Is there anything you don't like about the XD45 ACP & 
if you bought one... would you doing it again?
B. What do you like most about them?
C. Thoughts on duriability & reliability?
D. THANX FOR YOUR HELP & HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND............

:watching:


----------



## propellerhead

_A. Is there anything you don't like about the XD45 ACP & if you bought one... would you doing it again?_

Can't think of anything I don't like, except plinking ammo is $10 a box. Yes, I'd buy it again if I were to start over.

_ B. What do you like most about them?_

Feels good to shoot. It doesn't kick much harder than my XD9. 14 rounds of .45ACP says a lot too.


----------



## Guest

*Fine pistol, and I'm selling one of mine....see ad.*


----------



## spacedoggy

It's an outstanding gun all around. The only thing I don't like about the XD's are the free holster and mag holders. Dry fire one at the gun shop and you will be sold. It is so smooth for and DA. Most guns take me awhile to get good with. I hit the black right away with the 2 XD's I have and I will get a third one soon. I'm going on a spending spree again in a month or so. I'm taking 6K and go shopping. I just have to come up with a list of what I want.


----------



## SgtRich

My XD-45 ACP Service Model is the best handgun that I've ever owned/shot/carried.

There is nothing about this pistol that I don't like.


----------



## RONNIE J

*Xd 45 Acp*

You just can't go wrong with this one--I have the service and the tactical--I find it very hard to believe that this is going to replace my KIMBER for carry but it sure looks that way--My wife has went with her XD9 for carry after years with her KIMBER--

Ron


----------



## Baldy

*Shopping Spree*

Spacedoggy. Why don't you think about reloading if you don't already? It will not take that much of your 6K. You got a good look'n bunch of guns there. It would save you a buck or two in the long run plus it's a hobby with in a hobby. Ask RonnieJ. Hi Ron. Good shopping on your spree.:mrgreen:


----------



## Guest

*It is the ONLY alternative to a M1911 45 ACP.*


----------



## OrangeSkies

The only thing I would mention is that if you're a gunsmith you might not like their spare parts policy. Apparently Springfield will not sell some parts to the public due to liability issues or something along those lines.

It's no big deal for me though, because if I ever did have a problem with mine I'd send it back to Springfield to get it worked on rather than try to fix it myself anyway. 

But I know this is a big issue for some people and I've heard some say they wouldn't have bought an XD if they had known of this policy beforehand. 

YMMV...


----------



## Ala Dan

I absolutely LUV everything 'bout the Springer XD series
of pistols. I can't think of one dislike? If I had to make
a choice of a mighty fine pistol over again; well, I see
NO need to change.

After all, I bought the first XD .45 ACP service model
too land in these parts of Old Dixie'Land; the week
before Christmas of '05. And, it came with a first
production run cover sheet from the sales manager
of Springfield Armory.


----------



## tex45acp

One of the best production handguns on the market. I would buy another but with a stainless slide this time. I like the look of the stainless over the polymer frame. Mine is an all black 4" service model that will eventually spend as much time on my hip as my Wilson Combat does. 

I've said it before and i'll say it again.....thank goodness the XD-45 was not my first handgun purchase. It would be the only handgun I owned....yes it's that good!!!!


----------



## Shipwreck

tex45acp said:


> I like the look of the stainless over the polymer frame. Mine is an all black 4" service model...


Well, U can always send the slide off to be hard chromed - then U will have that 2 tone look and no more scratches


----------



## Ala Dan

*All Black Look*

For those of us that prefer the "all black tactical look" on
our Springer XD's you can help protect the weapons 
MELONITE finish by applying a coat of Blue Wonder
Armadillo to the slide. Hey, I did mine before its first
range use; and it holds up well. Simply apply with
a mixture of warm water and buff 'til dry.


----------



## Shipwreck

WHat is that? Wax?


----------



## Guest

its the best 45acp to date! get one!


----------



## y2khardtop

I like mine because it is so compact (4" model), and owning guns for personal protection, it is very similar to my 9mm Glock. I think it is a great gun!

Mine is black, and I really wanted one in green (couldnt find one without special order). That is my only complaint!


----------



## vin1041

Is the XD .45 a good choice to take a CHL course with?


----------



## Guest

*How I would like XD Generation # to look like*

*...some guys on XD Talk accomodated my request for certain features to be added to the XD...in other words, I like this look better...*



















Some of the features not visible are:

1. Single piece, non-captive, solid stainless steel guide rod.
2. External thumb safety left side .
3. Enhanced/aggressive checkering on grip.
:smt1099


----------



## jetdriver

Now THAT'S a gorgeous XD ;-)

Ha! I likey...

To answer the question - the XD45 Rocks! In a perfect world, there are a few minor things I would tweak (see above photoshpped pic). However, it really is an awesome pistol, even if SA never changes a thing.

I just CCW'ed it today for the first time, and couldn't believe how comfy it was. I'm used to smaller pistols for that, like my Taurus PT145 Mill Pro. The XD45 fits in my PT145 holster like a glove, so I wore it out. I think I may just switch to carrying a fullsize as often as possible :mrgreen:


----------



## standerson

The only thing I don't like about my Service ACP is the cost of .45 ammo. I shoot on the average of 3 times a month. It is a good carry gun. 

Having 40 rounds of ACP ammo with you, gives that warm, fuzzy feeling.


----------



## Alpacino

*Just got my XD-45*

Just got my new XD-45 today. I shot it at the range 2x and fell in love with it. I love the way it feels in my hand and my groups were pretty tight at 10 and 15 yds. Better feeling than my glock 23. I researched for a good month before I bought. I haven't got the chance to actually shoot mine just yet but you bet I'm looking foward to it.

But to all you other XD owners I had a couple of questions for you.
1. My glock 23 came with 2 casings sealed in an envelope, but my XD didn't. Does it normally come with that?

2. How do I know if the gun I bought wasn't used? i.e. someone bought it wasn't satisfied after one session at the range and returned it? or if it was a rep. sample, etc. The reason I ask is that it had a little black powder when I took it apart and the inside of the barrel looked a bit dirty. Not that my dealer would sell a used gun, but how do you know if it wasn't used cleaned well and oiled and put back in the box to sell as new???

3. If I go to gun show I want to know so I know what to look for when buying another gun


----------



## Guest

Yes they do send a spent casing and they do test fire one round...thats what I got with mine...if you did not get one I would call Springer and ask about it. As far as getting a used gun...if you bought it as new there should be a casing in a envelope. If not...ask you dealer for it...or tell him you want a new one!


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, pretty much every gun somes w/ that now. Another useless thing to keep in the box (like the lock) - but, the companies have to do it.

Speaking of the gun lock - U have NO idea how many of these damn cable locks I have. I have used one in place of a regular padlock to protect a christmas yard ornament (I usually chain things to a tree so no one steals them). And, I used one on a U Haul truck once to lock the rear door.


----------



## Guest

*That's a shame....*



Shipwreck said:


> Well, pretty much every gun somes w/ that now. Another useless thing to keep in the box (like the lock) - but, the companies have to do it.
> 
> Speaking of the gun lock - U have NO idea how many of these damn cable locks I have. I have used one in place of a regular padlock to protect a christmas yard ornament (I usually chain things to a tree so no one steals them). And, I used one on a U Haul truck once to lock the rear door.


*...having to live in a neighborhood where you have to chain Christmas ornaments...we have never had that problem in my neighborhood...I must be blessed. *


----------



## Shipwreck

Dustoff '68 said:


> *...having to live in a neighborhood where you have to chain Christmas ornaments...we have never had that problem in my neighborhood...I must be blessed. *


Man, even in nice neighborhoods - there are always lawn christmas decorations that are being stolen. My parents prev lived in a real nice neighborhood in Louisiana w/ a country club and gold course in the neighborhood. Someone stole stuff up and down their street. That's actually a common crime. I get ahead of it just by chaining my stuff up, if it is possible.


----------



## ApocalypseWoman

What's the best type/brand of ammo to put through these XD's?


----------



## jpruett79

I have tried sevreal kinds of ammo in mine and the only thing it doesnt like is SWC handloads. I switched to loading rn lead and its fine. I called springfield and ask them about it and they said its cause the gun is new and put 500 more rounds through it and if that didnt fix it to call them back i have about 200 more to go so we wil lsee how that works out.


----------



## Baldy

Ball ammo seems to work the best in my son in laws XD. We are still working on reloads for it.


----------



## ApocalypseWoman

Cheers, thanks.


----------



## XD-45

I love my 45. Only problem I've encountered was feed problems with LSWC bullets.


----------



## triton54s

Shipwreck said:


> Well, pretty much every gun somes w/ that now. Another useless thing to keep in the box (like the lock) - but, the companies have to do it.
> 
> Speaking of the gun lock - U have NO idea how many of these damn cable locks I have. I have used one in place of a regular padlock to protect a christmas yard ornament (I usually chain things to a tree so no one steals them). And, I used one on a U Haul truck once to lock the rear door.


Now I have a reason to take my locks out of the cases. Never thought about putting them to use for something else.


----------



## easher

spacedoggy said:


> It's an outstanding gun all around. The only thing I don't like about the XD's are the free holster and mag holders. Dry fire one at the gun shop and you will be sold. *It is so smooth for and DA*. Most guns take me awhile to get good with. I hit the black right away with the 2 XD's I have and I will get a third one soon. I'm going on a spending spree again in a month or so. I'm taking 6K and go shopping. I just have to come up with a list of what I want.


I hate to correct you on 1 small point, but the XD is not a DA. The trigger only releases the striker, it performs no cocking action like the Glock, the gun is carried loaded and cocked. this gun is a SA weapon.:mrgreen:


----------



## kraigster414

I have 3 XDs now - an XD40Service, XD357 Service (my newest) and an XD45 Service. They are outstanding weapons and though I am a long time fan of the Glocks, the XDs fit my smallish hand like a glove and perform like gangbusters. I also prefer the XD out-of-the-box trigger over the Glock's and if you really want to further refine, there are some excellent gunsmiths, most notably Canyon Creek in Peoria, IL that do incredible trigger work.

The XD45 (Compact, Service and Tactical) has become an amazingly popular weapon. At the gun show last week, folks were knocking each other down to get the last one and more and more after-market accessories are being introduced. I suspect also that the parts availability issue will be improve in time as well.

Shown below is my XD357, outstanding caliber, outstanding weapon. Hey! This is my very first post. Be kind.


----------



## Spartan

What kind of grip is that???


----------



## kraigster414

Spartan said:


> What kind of grip is that???


Hogue with trimming required due to the XD's grip safety.


----------



## Spartan

ApocalypseWoman said:


> What's the best type/brand of ammo to put through these XD's?


I've shot Winchester, Remm UMP, Lawman, and Federal Hollws through mine and it's eaten them all up.


----------



## kraigster414

Spartan said:


> I've shot Winchester, Remm UMP, Lawman, and Federal Hollws through mine and it's eaten them all up.


Same for me. Lately I have been buying Georgia Arms re-manufactured .357 Sig rounds for practice. 500 rounds for under a hundred bucks and shipping is very reasonable. The stuff is fine for the range. Comes in other calibers as well, you may want to keep it in mind - established company, buy with confidence. I just don't have the time or desire to reload anymore.


----------



## Spartan

kraigster414 said:


> Hogue with trimming required due to the XD's grip safety.


Was it one that said it fits the Glocks? Was it easy to slide on or did it have to be worked on there?

I just made a thread about this... d'oh.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=5903


----------



## Spartan

kraigster414 said:


> The XD45 (Compact, Service and Tactical) has become an amazingly popular weapon. At the gun show last week, folks were knocking each other down to get the last one and more and more after-market accessories are being introduced. I suspect also that the parts availability issue will be improve in time as well.


I have the 45ACP in Service and am very impressed. I've only put ~ 500ish rounds though it thus far, but it's had no problems at all. I picked it up at a show back in Sept and am glad I did. I think it's the best 45 out there for the dough. After a little wheelin' and dealin', I paid $475 for mine with 3 mags and all the stuff. I thought that was a pretty good deal so I couldn't say no.

I don't shoot it as much as my 9mm because of the price, but I shot a little over 100 rounds through it today and almost forgot how fun it is. I also really like the additional safeties, like the grip safety and the very obvious loaded-chamber indicator.


----------



## kraigster414

Spartan said:


> Was it one that said it fits the Glocks? Was it easy to slide on or did it have to be worked on there?
> 
> I just made a thread about this... d'oh.
> 
> http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=5903


Ordinarily, they are a breeze to install, well a semi-breeze anyway on guns without a grip safety - no modification is required. The one you see is the one-size-fits-all Hogue slip-on designed for large/compact semi autos. Because the rubber is so thin, trimming (to clear the grip safety) is problematic on the XD's. I have ruined more than a few. You have to know just how to cut, where, and at what angle, and be very careful installing. They can easily tear (at the trim point) when you stretch the Hogue over the grip. I highly recommend the use of hair spray underneath. It makes the install easier and when it dries, it helps keep the grip from moving around. Frankly for the XD's, I prefer the Pachmayr #3 slip on. Stronger/thicker rubber so trimming is not as dicey an undertaking.


----------



## slugger6

My XD45 Service is one of my alltime favorite pistols. It is simply fun to shoot.


----------



## kraigster414

slugger6 said:


> My XD45 Service is one of my alltime favorite pistols. It is simply fun to shoot.


Same here Slugger. :smt023


----------



## noproblem5671

*Xd45*

I just bought my XD45 after trying out a variety of other guns to be sure that is the best for me and it is. I got the XD45 tactical. I probably should have a got a service model in 9mm so the ammo would be cheap and it could work for CCW. I just love shooting .45. Seeing targets riped to shreds gives me a feeling I just don't get from making small holes, but I could spend a lot more time at the range if I could get to liking 9mm.


----------



## ApocalypseWoman

noproblem5671 said:


> I just bought my XD45 after trying out a variety of other guns to be sure that is the best for me and it is. I got the XD45 tactical. I probably should have a got a service model in 9mm so the ammo would be cheap and it could work for CCW. I just love shooting .45. Seeing targets riped to shreds gives me a feeling I just don't get from making small holes, but I could spend a lot more time at the range if I could get to liking 9mm.


I hear that. I'm currently just plodding away with a 9mm, and trying to better my accuracy (as since it's a smaller caliber it takes more shots to take someone down if the case need be). However, I'm kinda curious about the XD45. Is there much difference apart from price of ammo, and the recoil factor (and is it a big difference)?


----------



## sje0123

Shipwreck said:


> Well, U can always send the slide off to be hard chromed - then U will have that 2 tone look and no more scratches


What generally is the cost of having a slide hard chromed? I'm more looking for a round about figure as i know different places have different prices.


----------



## standerson

vin1041 said:


> Is the XD .45 a good choice to take a CHL course with?


That's what I used for mine. Guarantee you'll get everyones attention when you start firing.


----------



## DACP-KS

*LUV my XD45 too, but what do I have..*

LUV my XD45 too, but what do I have, I have the so called dark earth handle with 4" barrle. Is this a Duty, can't be compact and is not a tactical.


----------



## OrangeSkies

> I hate to correct you on 1 small point, but the XD is not a DA. The trigger only releases the striker, it performs no cocking action like the Glock, the gun is carried loaded and cocked. this gun is a SA weapon.


It seems there are some who would disagree with your take on the XD being Single Action:


> The Springfield XD package comes with lockable carry case, cleaning kit, 2 magazines, and plastic carry holster. *The pistol operates in a double action (DA) only giving the shooter the same trigger pull every shot.* It has two safeties, a trigger safety and palm grip safety and has a 3 dot fixed sighting system.


source: http://d9firearms.com/archives/47

I'm not saying you're right or he's right, I'm simply pointing out that there are folks that disagree with you.

I called Springfield and asked the woman that answered the phone if the XD was considered SA or DA. She responded that, technically, it's neither. Then she went on to explain what she meant by that. However, I, not being an expert on gun manufacturing (or guns, for that matter), was lost almost immediately with her response.


----------



## MAN WITH A GUN

*Got The Big Three*

Have the new GLOCK 21 SF, the M&P 45 and XD45. All excellent pistols.

The ONLY, and I mean only thing I can say negative about my XD is it is HEAVY to carry. Other than that, this is a shootin' piece of plunder.


----------



## hps

The only pistol i own,and I love it. I really can't compare it to anything else,but all i know is it shoots really well,feels nice in the hand,and is easy to disassemble.


----------



## Spartan

rustycompass said:


> Going to the Gunshow tomorrow and I've got an XD45 on the top of my list. Just lookin' for any helpful info.
> I was wondering...
> A. Is there anything you don't like about the XD45 ACP &
> if you bought one... would you doing it again?
> *-I kind of wish it was DA/SA because that's how I prefer my pistols. I knew it wasn't before buying it, though.*
> B. What do you like most about them?
> *-Hard to beat the price. I got mine for $500 OTD with 3 mags. I like the mags, too. They're either chrome plated or SS for durability. 13 rounds a piece ain't bad, either.*
> C. Thoughts on duriability & reliability?
> *- So far so good. About 400 rounds though it with no hiccups.*
> D. THANX FOR YOUR HELP & HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND............
> 
> :watching:


...


----------



## mashley707

*Xd45*

I love it even more since I got it back from Springfield, had them do a trigger job and night sights.

Mike


----------



## awmp

The only problem you will have with your XD is keeping it supplied with ammo and wanting another XD, it's an addiction.


----------



## FHBrumb

Loving mine. 125 rounds this morning, and all good.


----------



## JeffWard

Bought XD number 2.... XD9SC

Which one next????

Custom Shop Tactical for target shooting?

Haha

Buy them both.... XD45, and XD9SC

Happiness is TWO warm XDs


----------



## KeithB

What is the difference between the XD$%ACP and the XD45 Service?

Just bought a XD45, can't wait to fire it


----------



## Rustycompass

*Wow, this is an old thread ...*



KeithB said:


> What is the difference between the XD$%ACP and the XD45 Service?
> 
> Just bought a XD45, can't wait to fire it


 I can't believe this thread is still alive....

there isn't a difference in an XD45 ACP / Service model.... at the time I posted this question, the XD45 ACP came in a Service model which is a 4" barrel and also a Tactical model which is a 5" barrel. As does the .40 I think.

I was refering to the 45 ACP vs. the 45 GAP calibers which I don't think the GAP model is in production anymore, but I could be wrong.


----------



## TOF

Boy Lowdrift, you sure know how to start something. This thread will probably be active next November too. :mrgreen:

Did you finish all the Turkey leftovers yet?


:smt1099


----------



## Rustycompass

TOF said:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> Did you finish all the Turkey leftovers yet?
> 
> :smt1099


 Nope. no turkey this year. Since it was just the me, the wifey & kids we decided to switch it up abit this year. So I fired up the grill and threw on some choice Steaks. 
We really enjoyed it & might do it again, but with the addition of Lobster next time...:mrgreen:


----------

